# What did you want to be when you were younger?



## B-17engineer (Aug 25, 2009)

Okay, since I'm still fairly young I'll say what I want to do.

I want to graduate college and join the US Army. After about 10 or so years I will retire and become a Police Officer (Like my dad, grandfather and great grandfather). 

What did you want to be when you were younger and where are you working currently?


----------



## Erich (Aug 25, 2009)

am already doing it, and no you do not want to join into military service kiddo


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 25, 2009)

But if you're gonna do 10 years, you might as well do 20. The pension is much better.


----------



## A4K (Aug 25, 2009)

What did I want to be when I was younger? 

OLDER. Hated being a kid !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2009)

I hated being a kid to.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 25, 2009)

I wanted to be either: a police officer, a firefighter or an astronaut.
So I ended up with the police. 

Currently, I only work very rarely at the Police and Crime Museum in Copenhagen, and in between I'm getting my health issues (- arthritis and a bad back) sorted out while getting sorted out just HOW much I can work and how, at one of those shops where you can buy used stuff - clothes, furniture, kitchen stuff and all. I don't know what it's called in english.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 25, 2009)

Train engineer for me


----------



## drgondog (Aug 25, 2009)

Only a fighter pilot. Being an Aero Engineer was sublimation because my eyes weren't quite good enough to qualify for Air Force Academy


----------



## ccheese (Aug 25, 2009)

When I was a kid I lived a stone's throw from the Glenn L. Martin aircraft Co., in Middle River, Md. I use to watch them fly
all kinds of Martin airplanes, and resolved that someday I would be a test pilot for Glenn L. Martin. Well, that didn't 
happen....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 25, 2009)

Erich said:


> am already doing it, and no you do not want to join into military service kiddo




I know the risks and I know it's tough. I have my mind set.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, I'm still in college, but I do want to be a website designer, which is why Digital Media is my major. When I was younger, I wanted to be in the military, or a police officer like my grandfather. However, when I got older I realized the military wasn't for me. That being said, I would enlist if the need arise. B-17, if you are planning on joining, I suggest the Air Force, from what I've heard, they have several skills that can brought over into the civilian world.


----------



## proton45 (Aug 25, 2009)

I once told my Dad, when I was very young, that I wanted to join the army when I got old enough...he was instantly horrified and asked me why I would want to do such a thing. "They beat you", "they shout at you", "they call you all types of nasty things"..."and they make you kill people." My Dads only experience with military life was Japan in the 1930' 40's.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 25, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Well, I'm still in college, but I do want to be a website designer, which is why Digital Media is my major. When I was younger, I wanted to be in the military, or a police officer like my grandfather. However, when I got older I realized the military wasn't for me. That being said, I would enlist if the need arise. B-17, if you are planning on joining, I suggest the Air Force, from what I've heard, they have several skills that can brought over into the civilian world.




I'm color blind or deficient, however you want to put it. I am not sure if I qualify. It's definitely been a thought!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 25, 2009)

Fighter pilot was the only thing for me. Dam eyes......


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 25, 2009)

I wanted to fly fighter jets. They wouldn't let me though.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 25, 2009)

Heh. I still don't know what I want to do.

B17, if you want to go into the police force after your military stint (and I agree...if you're gonna do 10, put in the full 20.), go for a rating like MP or some other security types. The Army does have alot of ratings that translate well into the civilian world! So does the Navy, the Marines, the Coast Guard...they've all got their post-service benefits. Just do the research beforehand, and don't let your recruiter talk you into something you're not 100% positive about. It may be a great career, but it may also be hell on earth. Whatever you choose, though, I applaud and salute your resolve at your age! Most kids don't know what they want to do this weekend, much less for the rest of their lives!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comment! I will look into it! My grandfathers were both in the military as are both of my uncles ( I have five, 4 are now police officers and 1 is a doctor.) So I guess it runs in the family!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 25, 2009)

I agree with RA B-17. If it's what you want, go for it. Just make sure to research all the possibilities.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks  I will do my homework!


----------



## Erich (Aug 25, 2009)

young man you have no idea what lies before you, youth gone real quick and will tell you from experience. watch and wait to see what the world does, I have relatives right now two of them awaiting their 3rd tour this time in Afghanistan and for what ? the place is a stinkin hot in summer freezing your butt off in the winter with no cover...........you don't want to go there do you ? 

just use what God gave you and that is brains along with a little patience

be well


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 26, 2009)

Well, I did not know about your color blindness. That might be a problem in the Air Force, but I'm not sure. I'm impressed you're planning on joining the military, and I applaud and wish you the best of luck. Just keep your options open, and listen to the veterans. Once again, I applaud you on your commitment.


----------



## A4K (Aug 26, 2009)

Agree with VZ. Don't know about the Army, but colour blindness will prevent your being accepted for many Air Force trades.

I was always in RA's category - never knew exactly what I want to do. Have a number of lifelong abilities and interests, but in trades that aren't appreciated or considered 'practical' (I'm an artist, with a love of skilled hand crafts, travelling, archaeology, wildlife, and of course aircraft).

Pursued the most logical/ practical of these (a man has to eat), so went for the RNZAF. Finallly got in at 17 as AcMechUT (Aircraft Mechanic Under Training), and was out a year and a half later already, no thanks to the 1992 defence cuts...
... Now, 6 countries and 57 jobs later, very probably about to be laid off from my current job as professional Solderer which, work politics and corruption aside, I have enjoyed alot (been doing it 6 years now).

Dreams are great (and good luck to you with yours!), but if I've learned anything at all in my time, it's that life is what happens when you made other plans... Be adaptable, mate!


----------



## Negative Creep (Aug 26, 2009)

Of course I wanted to be a fighter pilot but who doesn't? Obviously that didn't happen, but am considering the Police (after getting a bit fitter)


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 26, 2009)

I wanted to be Jimmy Page. Still do.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 26, 2009)

LOL. Thanks guys for the nice comments!


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 26, 2009)

Wanted to be a fighter pilot, or a diver. When I found out that 6'5" is probably too big to fly fighters, I was crushed. I also didn't realize that few divers actually earn a living at it.

Que so what, so what.


----------



## timshatz (Aug 26, 2009)

proton45 said:


> I once told my Dad, when I was very young, that I wanted to join the army when I got old enough...he was instantly horrified and asked me why I would want to do such a thing. "They beat you", "they shout at you", "they call you all types of nasty things"..."and they make you kill people." My Dads only experience with military life was Japan in the 1930' 40's.



That'll do it. If I'd been in the Japanese Army, I'd make tracks in any direction but that one! Did time in the Navy, never had anything all that bad happen to me (they did yell at me but they did that when I played football and lacrosse too). 

Wanted to be a fighter pilot after seeing "The Battle of Britian" but had my eyes crap out when I was 9 so that wasn't going to happen. So, went into business and went on to learn to fly. Pretty good move. Happy with it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 26, 2009)

diddyriddick said:


> But if you're gonna do 10 years, you might as well do 20. The pension is much better.



You can not retire at 10. You get no pention at 10. At less than 20 years it is called an ETS. At 20 you can retire with benefits.


----------



## DBII (Aug 26, 2009)

b-17, make sure it is what you want to do. I am color blind and could not fly for the Marines so I took a commission in the Army. I was in for 14 years and found myself downsized out of my retirement. The military will make you all kinds of promises and not come through. You have to understand that big military machine considers people the same as any other equipment. They buy you new and wear you out. When you get older they will replace you with a newer model. If along the way you get damaged, they may or may not repair you. It is a good life in peace time but read how the soldiers are treated during war and afterwards. My nephew went in the Marines as an MP or what every the Corps calls them. His first tour was in law inforcement training both military and civillian. His second tour is in Hawaii. He way or may not do a 3rd tour. If he gets out, he will join a police dept somewhere. Good luck with your choice. 

DBII


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm 12 so (like the author of the thread) I will say what I want to be.... I want to be a Professional Hunter (PH) in one of the countries in the continent of Africa.


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 26, 2009)

diddyriddick said:


> When I found out that 6' 5" is probably too big to fly fighters, I was crushed


Did that make you small enough to fly fighters?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2009)

Fighter pilot....damn glasses!  Was going to do what a relative to my dad did, join the USN.....

Good luck Harrison!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 26, 2009)

Back in elementary school my dream was to go to West Point and be a career Army officer. Things changed in HS, wanted to be a fighter pilot like many here, went to college and signed up for Air Force ROTC.

Too much college fraternity life, almost flunked out, had to drop ROTC.

Long story short. Enlisted in the Army National Guard. Only thing I ever "piloted" was an M113. 

TO


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 26, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> Did that make you small enough to fly fighters?



Lol...Hadn't thought about the double entendre.


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 26, 2009)

This is a good thread for young people... 

*I gravitated towards the sciences:*
marine biology
archeologist
historian
_-- all these degrees required more education than i wanted to commit too (less than a doctorate and you're not really a player... and they usually dont make much money_)

*I wanted adventure:*
Fighter pilot
astronaut
_--- again the education commitment seemed too long for me_

I was always creative so i wanted a 'creative job and the education time was less,

I got a silly BA degree in Mass Com ..I spent 15 years as a Digital Media Expert, animator , editor, camera etc. Now I'm a Project Manager for a very large web marketing company.

My advice: dont be afraid of an education commitment. 6-8 years seems like a long time to prepare for a a goal but it really isnt bad... it's not a chore, it's a part of the journey. *I have salad dressing in my fridge that is 6 years old!* i wish i set my sights higher as a young man (or i would have got some encouragement). 

The grass is always greener but if i got that doctorate in marine biology and a minor in history.. i would be a treasure hunter by now. I have a depth perception problem so pilot is prob out.

With respect to my Army compares... I'd avoid the Army. My father and grandfather were in the army and I'm very glad i joined the airforce instead..

A career as a police officer is freak'n awesome... but consider college loans, a degree in criminal science and other relevant disciplines and go NSA, FBI, CIA, INTERPOL, State Department

Set your sights high... you can always re-adjust them lower! 

.


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 26, 2009)

comiso90 said:


> *I have salad dressing in my fridge that is 6 years old!*
> .



So thats what that smell is!


----------



## trackend (Aug 26, 2009)

No laughing you lot but I wanted to be a chef, a slight problem though in the 60's first requirement to go to cooking college was you had to be able to speak french as all chefs only spoke in french and guess what, my school didnt teach it so the careers officer said "Miles you have no chance so here you are, Phone this number,Painter and decorator wanted " .

I hated my education and it shows, I'm not very literate and my numeracy is s**t


----------



## Marcel (Aug 26, 2009)

I wanted to be a classical trumpet player  No, really! 
Made it quite far, played on at high level when I was 18, international tours with the orchestra to Italy, Canada etc. Played them all, Purcell, Handel, Bach, Beethoven, Tchaikovsky, you name it.
Then decided that it was a bit tricky trying to earn your money in the music business and wanted a more stable job. I've always been a curious person, so I decided to become a scientist. And the most exciting new science, was molecular biology. So here I am, having a degree in molecular biology, working during the day at a lab, playing music in the evening. But not trumpet any more, quitted the orchestra (temporarely) 2 years ago.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank guys !


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> I'm 12 so (like the author of the thread) I will say what I want to be.... I want to be a Professional Hunter (PH) in one of the countries in the continent of Africa.



Doesn't really happen anymore. Closest you would get is starting as a ranger on a normal reserve before moving on to a private hunting reserve, this would likely be in Southern Africa (although you should aim at working in the Selous Game Reserve in Tanzania (read up on it - you will love it)). The best place to make the progression is South Africa (did a month of 'rangering' there so have a couple of friends who are working their way though the system (most are in the Kruger now but not at hunting reserves)). You will need the bushcraft that you will get with the ranger training (and the experience) before moving into hunting (it will also give you experience with guests in a number of situations). Then once you qualify you can move on and up through the system. It certainly is a great job if you love the bush and the animals (which I do + the shooting is a bonus), private reserves are where the money is (even more so with hunting) so remember that (wow that was long winded ). Can recommend a fair amount of books for you, in and around this area (some fiction, some not).

As for what I want to do, looking like three career paths for me at the moment, all likely in the military in some capacity. First is RAF Pilot, Second is RAF Intelligence Officer with an eye to moving onto MI5/MI6 and third requires doing another degree (Medicine) and then becoming a Doctor either in the services or in public/private sector.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 27, 2009)

My dream was to be a US Army helicopter pilot.

Everything was going well until my eyes went bad. Because of this I ended up being a Crew Chief. My philosophy behind that was: At least I was flying. It is the best job in the army besides being a pilot.


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 27, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> At least I was flying. It is the best job in the army besides being a pilot.




That would be cool... I turned down the job of MAC load master... I missed out on a lot of travel....


.


----------



## billrunnels (Aug 17, 2018)

A cowboy !


----------



## melinda (Aug 18, 2018)

I wanted to be a doctor. But my folks can't afford to send me. So I took Business Management and currently an Administrative Assistant in one of the bureau of DENR.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ODonovan (Aug 23, 2018)

Bill, durn your hide, thanks for "rezzing" this thread.







When I was younger, I wanted to be a fighter pilot.

In high school, I was the cadet battalion commander of our Army JROTC unit. I went to college on an Army ROTC scholarship. I wanted to go Signal Corps, at that time. However, fate had other ideas. My father, who was then in his 70s, had a heart condition. I was told I would be unable to have him live with me for at least the first year after my commissioning, due to schools and such. I couldn't risk that, so had to drop the scholarship and pay for school myself. That turned out to be a fortunate decision. Less than a year after I earned my bachelor's degree, my father passed away. I had almost a year with him I would not have had if I had continued in ROTC.

After graduation, I again set my sights on the military. This time, however, I decided I wanted to fly. I took the exams for USAF Officer Training School (OTS). I did well on the pilot portion, but to my chagrin, SERIOUSLY aced the Navigator portion of the test. Darn you, MSG Chestnut (Lakeland High School JROTC, Lakeland, FL) for your excellent land nav training! They would hear of nothing but giving me a "VIP" slot in OTS, as a navigator candidate, and later putting me in the BACK SEAT *gasp* of a jet. Well, two could play that game. I had read an article where the Air Force was going to be retraining F-4 crews to fly the new two-seat Strike Eagles (F-15s) which were just coming into service. Well, almost no one was choosing to be trained in F-4s (if they could help it), even though crews were still being trained. I figured I'd find my way into the back seat of a Phantom, then transition to an F-15. After six years as a navigator, I would qualify for an automatic slot in pilot training, if I wanted it...and I did. So the plan was to get into a Phantom, then get into the back seat of an Eagle. After pilot training, I would have a HUGE advantage in being posted to fly an F-15, since I would already have time in the airframe. This seemed to be a reasonably certain way of becoming an F-15 pilot.

Fate AGAIN gave me a kick, although this was a bad one. It turns out, when I got to OTS, they had WAY overbooked themselves with navigator candidates. They were looking for any way they could to release nav candidates from OTS. One flight of 24 OTS cadets was down to TWO people, by the time they were through. I had hay fever when I was a child. They saw that on my records and scheduled me for an allergy test. The test came back positive to EVERYTHING they tested me for. Say WHAT??? If I was allergic to that much stuff, I couldn't leave my house, EVER. However, there was no way to fight it. I could file an appeal, but it would take years to get back into OTS. A month after arriving, I was saying goodbye to the Air Force, and OTS Class 82-05B, Flight 2-12 for good. Goodbye, Captain (Ron) Durbin. It was fun.



-Irish

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Aug 23, 2018)

ODonovan said:


> Bill, durn your hide, thanks for "rezzing" this thread.
> 
> View attachment 506875
> 
> ...


Your determination is commendable. Sorry it didn't work out as you planned.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 23, 2018)

I remember assuming I would go into the military...magic eight ball said "not likely"!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Aug 23, 2018)

ODonovan said:


> Bill, durn your hide, thanks for "rezzing" this thread.
> 
> View attachment 506875
> 
> ...


Sounds like you did your best to make your dream work so at least you have nothing to regret. That's the real regret alot of people have is that they didn't even try.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 23, 2018)

A pilot...........
Used to hang out at the CAL-ANG in Hayward CA, 9 years old watching the Mustangs fly in from the Central Valley. I climbed to the top of the hangar where the tower was and the blokes gave me the binoculars to watch them appear from over the hills. Hayward AP was right next to the main road of San Lorenzo and Hayward.

My mother remarried and we moved to the Yuba City, end of my airplane watching, only Steerman crop dusters. 
Joined the Navy while still in High School, told the recruiter I wanted to "build airplanes" he says "you want to be an Aviation Boatswains mate",
"okay" says I. Then I found out he's the bloke on the flight deck sending and receiving planes, no F'n way.
Hearing tests put me in as an Aviation Sonarman, leaned nothing I could use on the outside. Two years, nine months and twelve days discharged on April fools day, 1964.

But I did learn to fly at 48!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Now I am here among friends of a feather.
That ain't a bad thing!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Aug 23, 2018)

This is an interesting topic. Fascinating to know a bit about peoples stories.
When I was young at various ages I wanted to be a military pilot, railroad engineer, truck driver, biologist, ranger, guitar player, song writer, or be a machinist and work at Douglas like my grandfather. 
Well long story short, when I was 18 I decided to follow my dream deshure. Be a song writer/ guitar player. I dropped the sociology classes in college and started taking music. Joined a band etc.
After a couple years of this I realized I was going to have to figure out some way to make a living until that big record deal came through . Tried machinist( didn't like it to my surprise), welder, wasn't any good at that so ended up driving a small truck then got my class a liscence to drive the 18 wheelers. Pretty good living for something you can learn to do in a few weeks.
Then in 94 that big( actually rather small) record deal came through with Warner Bros............and then it fell through( long story). Next year some interest from Elektra records and that was the last interest i ever had from a record company.
Things didn't work out the way i planned but I followed a dream, did my verry best so don't have any regrets. The regret would be of I didn't try.
Besides what really matters is I've got a wonderful wife , two wonderful daughters, great family, and friends i could literally trust with my life
Who could ask for more.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Aug 24, 2018)

I wanted to be a Fleet Air Arm pilot but ended up being trained as an Artificer in the FAA on airframes and engines. Unfortunately this didn't last long as they cut the Fixed Wing stream I was in when they scrapped the old Ark Royal.
Had a lot of fun, grew up very quickly having joined at 16 and was the youngest on my course by two years, however that helped me significantly as I grew older and worked in a number of careers.
Initially in Insurance ultimately as an Assistant Underwriter insuring shipping fleets, then moved to IT where I became a senior project manager/programme manager which gave me financial security. This in turn allowed me to go to University at the grand old age of 52 to train as a counsellor/psychotherapist, a job I love but the money is rubbish.

My tip for all, think hard before you go to University at 52. I was the oldest person on the course by some margin and you don't learn as fast as a twenty something year old. One of the students I worked closely with was exactly the same age as my son, day month and year, which freaked him out a little when he met her at my graduation after studying for five years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Aug 26, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> A cowboy !


Bill, good morning. This is off the topic here but a friend of mines grandfather was a gunner in a B 17. He( my friend) doesn't know which unit only that he was based in England so im figuring 8th air force and I'm pretty sure from the picture he's got of his grandfather with the whole crew and there plane it was a B17g ( i could be wrong on that) so im thinking verry late 43 onward time wise. Anyway, just thought it might be worth inquiring about the off chance you might have known him. His grandfathers name was David Lewers.


----------



## billrunnels (Aug 26, 2018)

michael rauls said:


> Bill, good morning. This is off the topic here but a friend of mines grandfather was a gunner in a B 17. He( my friend) doesn't know which unit only that he was based in England so im figuring 8th air force and I'm pretty sure from the picture he's got of his grandfather with the whole crew and there plane it was a B17g ( i could be wrong on that) so im thinking verry late 43 onward time wise. Anyway, just thought it might be worth inquiring about the off chance you might have known him. His grandfathers name was David Lewers.


Sorry I didn't know David. I checked the 303rdbg roster and his name does not appear so he must have been with another Bomb Group. Thanks for inquiring.


----------



## michael rauls (Aug 26, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> Sorry I didn't know David. I checked the 303rdbg roster and his name does not appear so he must have been with another Bomb Group. Thanks for inquiring.


Thanks for checking. I figured it was a long shot given the sheer numbers but thought it was worth a shot.
Thanks again.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 29, 2018)

Corporate lawyer...pillaging, looting and violent take-overs. Went to a wedding when I was 14 and had to wear a tie. After 2 hours of wearing that noose I realized I could never wear one full time. Went logging instead and never looked back

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ODonovan (Aug 30, 2018)

michael rauls said:


> Bill, good morning. This is off the topic here but a friend of mines grandfather was a gunner in a B 17. He( my friend) doesn't know which unit only that he was based in England so im figuring 8th air force and I'm pretty sure from the picture he's got of his grandfather with the whole crew and there plane it was a B17g ( i could be wrong on that) so im thinking verry late 43 onward time wise. Anyway, just thought it might be worth inquiring about the off chance you might have known him. His grandfathers name was David Lewers.





509th Bomb Squadron, 351st Bomb Group, Flying out of Polebrook
(The 351st is the group Clark Gable flew some missions with.)

David D Lewers | American Air Museum in Britain



-Irish


----------



## billrunnels (Aug 30, 2018)

ODonovan said:


> 509th Bomb Squadron, 351st Bomb Group, Flying out of Polebrook
> (The 351st is the group Clark Gable flew some missions with.)
> 
> David D Lewers | American Air Museum in Britain
> ...


Thanks


----------



## michael rauls (Aug 30, 2018)

ODonovan said:


> 509th Bomb Squadron, 351st Bomb Group, Flying out of Polebrook
> (The 351st is the group Clark Gable flew some missions with.)
> 
> David D Lewers | American Air Museum in Britain
> ...


Thank you very much! I really appreciate you going to the trouble to find that information and I'm quite sure my friend will appreciate it even more.


----------



## ODonovan (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm just happy I thought of that resource. I love being able to contribute to this community. You guys are awesome and I'm glad to be along for the ride.



-Irish

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

